# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Spontaan moe

## loesje538

heey ik ben loesje en ben 15 jaar

Ik ben dol op slapen en in het wiekend slaap ik dan ook altegraag uit. 
Ik ga dan rond 23.00 naar bed en word dan rond 11uur weer wakker.
Gewoon op een doordeweekse dag ga ik om 22.00 naar bed en word 7.30 wakker.

Zelf vind ik dat ik genoeg slaap.
Eerder te veel dan te weinig.
Maar soms opeens overdag ben ik ineens moe,
Dan zie ik soms ook een beetje wazig.
De laatste tijd heb ik ook heel erg vaak spierpijn.
Dit is ongeveer al een maand zo.

Weet iemand er iets van?

----------


## Sefi

Heb je veel pijn? Van pijn word je moe namelijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Stress?? Van stress word je ook moe en kun je spierpijn krijgen ...

----------

